# Would Sausage make IBS worse?



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I was at work and didn't eat at all the whole day. I usually don't for fear of my IBS acting up at work. Anyhow, when I got home I made meatballs with hamburger and ground pork sausage. About twenty minutes after eating it I was so sick and was that way for the whole night and couldn't go to work today because of how sick I felt. Is it possible that the sausage in the meatballs could have made me sick ? Please help.


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

One word:Grease.Just my opinion. It does me in. I tolerate bacon better. I really tolerate morning star vegeterian (I am not a veggie) stuff well, as it is missing so many of the by-products of pork, etc.


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

One word:Grease.Just my opinion. It does me in. I tolerate bacon better. I really tolerate morning star vegeterian (I am not a veggie) stuff well, as it is missing so many of the by-products of pork, etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

High fat foods like ground meats (generally all are high in fat unless specifically labeled as being low in fat) can be a trigger for some people with IBS.Sausages, meatballs, anything made with ground meat tends to be very high in fat content. Sometimes you can find low fat versions of these things.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

High fat foods like ground meats (generally all are high in fat unless specifically labeled as being low in fat) can be a trigger for some people with IBS.Sausages, meatballs, anything made with ground meat tends to be very high in fat content. Sometimes you can find low fat versions of these things.K.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I agree about the fat content of those foods. I can't eat sausages, and have to have very low fat ground beef. It could also be the spices or sauce if you had any. I find tomato sauces cause me trouble.AZ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I agree about the fat content of those foods. I can't eat sausages, and have to have very low fat ground beef. It could also be the spices or sauce if you had any. I find tomato sauces cause me trouble.AZ


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOU:I would be more inclined to blame the high fat content if your reaction was more "finite"....your episode has gone on for a very long time.So the next thing one thinks when you say ground meat is bacterial contaminination. EXCEPT the problem started 20 minutes after eating, which is too soon even for staph food poisoning, gotta get it down into the duodenum to start kciking things off...and this is one reason why KM is thinking about the high fat response, a rationale line of investigation.Two other possibilities, with a rapid onset of these symptoms and the prolonged gut response, is either a true allergy to one of the chemicals or additives or spices in the sausage....if this is a brand or mixture you have not had before...there is no univeral standard for what they put in the grinder with the scraps they pick up off the floor to make sausages (or maybe its not that bad anymore since when I actually worked in meat plant that made sausage), so there may be an additive or spice unique to that mix, or finally at a dose which provoked a strong reaction of your gut immune system.Another possibility is a delayed-hypersensitivity response to something else you ate some hours or days before to which you are reactive, the reaction "is developing" down there in the small bowel, and this meal (the the normal reactions that occur after eating) triggered the casacade which produces the symptoms.There is no way to know which for sure without some specific Q&A and dietary intake backtracking and some history and intake patterning, all of which are beyond the scope of what we can do here.BUT a simple thing you can do after recovery is after a period where you are asymptomatic, do an oral challenge of what you ate (sausage) and see if you get the same reaction.







MNL YOU A MASOCHIST?See why a lot of people worked very hard to try to develop ways to do some blood tests for this??? THAT is the Gold Standard to determine if it was a reaction. See if yuo can make yourself sick as a dog again. Actually it has to be double-blind to do it right if it is allergy...with non-allergy reactions you simply cannot do a blind challege you have to do an open challenge because the reaction almost always requires a larger dose than can be adminsitered blind (capsules...cannot swallow that many...or hidden in lentil puree or whatever...and then is it the lectin in the lentil or the oral challanged food???Grrrrrr...)Oh yeah that is the other possibility....that there was a lectin or peptide or other such chemical in the mix which could cause an allergy-like reaction which could not be detected either by any conventional allergy test nor a test for sensitivity since the reaction is DIRECT and local.hey, bottom line, its easier to just stay away from that butcher shop probably for now







How are you with non-Bolognese sauce?







Happy Give ThanksingMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOU:I would be more inclined to blame the high fat content if your reaction was more "finite"....your episode has gone on for a very long time.So the next thing one thinks when you say ground meat is bacterial contaminination. EXCEPT the problem started 20 minutes after eating, which is too soon even for staph food poisoning, gotta get it down into the duodenum to start kciking things off...and this is one reason why KM is thinking about the high fat response, a rationale line of investigation.Two other possibilities, with a rapid onset of these symptoms and the prolonged gut response, is either a true allergy to one of the chemicals or additives or spices in the sausage....if this is a brand or mixture you have not had before...there is no univeral standard for what they put in the grinder with the scraps they pick up off the floor to make sausages (or maybe its not that bad anymore since when I actually worked in meat plant that made sausage), so there may be an additive or spice unique to that mix, or finally at a dose which provoked a strong reaction of your gut immune system.Another possibility is a delayed-hypersensitivity response to something else you ate some hours or days before to which you are reactive, the reaction "is developing" down there in the small bowel, and this meal (the the normal reactions that occur after eating) triggered the casacade which produces the symptoms.There is no way to know which for sure without some specific Q&A and dietary intake backtracking and some history and intake patterning, all of which are beyond the scope of what we can do here.BUT a simple thing you can do after recovery is after a period where you are asymptomatic, do an oral challenge of what you ate (sausage) and see if you get the same reaction.







MNL YOU A MASOCHIST?See why a lot of people worked very hard to try to develop ways to do some blood tests for this??? THAT is the Gold Standard to determine if it was a reaction. See if yuo can make yourself sick as a dog again. Actually it has to be double-blind to do it right if it is allergy...with non-allergy reactions you simply cannot do a blind challege you have to do an open challenge because the reaction almost always requires a larger dose than can be adminsitered blind (capsules...cannot swallow that many...or hidden in lentil puree or whatever...and then is it the lectin in the lentil or the oral challanged food???Grrrrrr...)Oh yeah that is the other possibility....that there was a lectin or peptide or other such chemical in the mix which could cause an allergy-like reaction which could not be detected either by any conventional allergy test nor a test for sensitivity since the reaction is DIRECT and local.hey, bottom line, its easier to just stay away from that butcher shop probably for now







How are you with non-Bolognese sauce?







Happy Give ThanksingMNL


----------

